# ¿alguien hace crucero disney?



## olympia

hola a tod@s!!!
haremos el año que viene un crucero por la magia y me encantaría conocer gente que lo haya hecho o lo vaya a hacer, para sacar información y aprender cositas.
Ah! y si alguien que hable español hacer el crucero del 18 de agosto en el fantasy , sería genial!!!!!
Me agobia un poco saber que todo es en inglés. y Mi nivel de ingles no es óptimo
saludos!!!!!


----------



## ambria193

Hola:
Mi familia y yo hemos hecho dos cruceros Disney y  en Octubre sera el tercero, son fantásticos , mágicos, que te puedo decir en mi firma esta el reporte que hice del primero en español, si tienes alguna duda no dudes en preguntar estamos a la orden  hay muchas cosas que uno debe saber para aprovecharlas al máximo!! ahh y mi ingles no esta muy bueno pero me hago entender  o por lo menos eso creo
Beda


----------



## olympia

ambria193 said:


> Hola:
> Mi familia y yo hemos hecho dos cruceros Disney y  en Octubre sera el tercero, son fantásticos , mágicos, que te puedo decir en mi firma esta el reporte que hice del primero en español, si tienes alguna duda no dudes en preguntar estamos a la orden  hay muchas cosas que uno debe saber para aprovecharlas al máximo!! ahh y mi ingles no esta muy bueno pero me hago entender  o por lo menos eso creo
> Beda


Hola!!!!!muchas gracias por ofrecerme tu ayuda.la verdad es que hay muchas cosas que no entiendo muy bien.por ejemplo lo del fish extender , serias tan amable de pasarme el link de tu review en español?. Cualquier duda te  pregunto.  Saludos.lola


----------



## ambria193

Claro!! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2316191
espero que te guste ,no recuerdo si tengo fotos de FE pero si no pues las vuelvo a postear  te va gustar leerlo es como vivir lo
ya esta semana tengo que comenzar con los FE de Octubre no somos muchos pero ahi vamos , como siempre siéntete libre de preguntar


----------



## olympia

ya leí tu reporte. Bién bonito, me encantó!!!!!
En octubre¿que crucero hacéis?.
saludos!!!!!


----------



## olympia

tengo una duda. No se si me la podríais solventar por aquí.
 yo hago la travesía de cozumel, gran cayman, costa maya y castaway. mi pregunta es que en cada parada que haga el barco... excepto lo que sea territorio americano(castaway)...¿tengo que pasar inmigración con pasaporte y demás cosas que me pidan?. buffff, es que menuda pérdida de tiempo en pasar los controles , si es que hay que hacerlos.........


----------



## ambria193

Hola
En Octubre vamos en el Disney Dream solo el de tres noches, en Gran Cayman y Conzumel por lo menos  a nosotros que vivimos en Puerto Rico no tuvimos que mostrar pasaporte, pero si una identificación ,en el puerto PC si la pidieron para verificar que todo estuviera en orden.
Si recuerdo que Nassau nos pidieron pasaporte cuando íbamos de regreso al barco y no la teníamos, no sabia que había que llevarla  solo le mostramos la ID y no hubo problema.
En todo caso siempre anda con ellos, uno no sabe cuando cambia las regulaciones de los puertos o si algún guardia le da por pedírtelos. 

Ya pensaste que excursiones vas hacer?


----------



## olympia

Que bien en el dream!!!no he mirado ninguna excursión aun,aunque prefiero ver ciudad/cultura/costumbres que playa.las ruinas de Tulum me llaman la atención y en gran cayman me gustaría recorrer algo de la capital(no se si seria factible).   Es que ir con el pasaporte encima es un peligro,porque si lo pierdes o te lo roban,me llevare el id por si vale. caja fuerte en el camarote? Saluditos!!!!!!!


----------



## ambria193

Si, en el camarote hay caja de seguridad, nosotros los guardamos allí, en Gran Cayman hay unas persona en unas bicicletas  estilo carreta que te dan un paseo general por los lugares de interés e históricos (también te toman fotos con tu cámara)


----------



## ambria193

olympia said:


> Hola!!!!!muchas gracias por ofrecerme tu ayuda.la verdad es que hay muchas cosas que no entiendo muy bien.por ejemplo lo del fish extender , serias tan amable de pasarme el link de tu review en español?. Cualquier duda te  pregunto.  Saludos.lola



Lo del Fish Extender es como un intercambio de regalo que tu haces con todos lo que conoces previo al crucero, entra al "group meet" de tu fecha de viaje, casi siempre lo organiza una persona, esta te toma la información de cuantos son en tu familia, edad (a veces) ect.. algunos regalan por personas, otros por cabinas, es a tu discreción, entre los regalitos varia, llaveros, bolígrafos,dulces, efectos Disney, parchos, tatuajes de piratas ect cualquier tipo de "souvenir" (recuerdo) estan desde los mas curiosos hechos a mano hastas lo mas sencillos pero practicos..
Cada dia de tu crusero encuentras los regalitos de tu intercambio, es solo una vez que regalas, en mi caso yo trato de ponerlos todos el mismo dia  
te va a encantar, mi familia lo disfruta mucho  especialmente mi hija ya que siempre que ibamos al cuarto encontrabamos algo en el FE




se llama fish por que se engancha en un pez que hay al lado de la puerta


----------



## olympia

Wow!! bonita familia. me encanta la idea de subir a esa bicicleta y dar una vuelta. ¿recuerdas cuanto costaba?.Es una buena opción , si no se quiere caminar.
El FE¿lo hicistes tu?. es que por lo que he podido entender, cada uno se hace el suyo.y yo soy muy mala haciendo manualidades.No sabría hacerlo (ni tendría paciencia). estoy apuntada en este mismo foro a un post ,donde estamos las personas que vamos en este crucero del 18 de agosto y ellos se pondrán de acuerdo para hacer el FE. yo ,la verdad, es que me da un poco de verguenza(la gente es muy amable y muy maja). por que mi inglés es muy básico y claro está muy bién hablar por aquí escrito con la ayuda del "google translate", pero cuando vaya llí y no pueda conversar con ellos, solo lo justito.....
 Bueno, ya veremos. aún queda tiempo. y si al final participo en el Fe y no tengo la bolsa esa para colgarla, pues cuelgo una bolsa de plástico....
saludos!!!!!!!!


----------



## ambria193

Hola
El FE lo hizo una costurera en el pueblo donde vivo, no tenia idea de como se hacia ni lo que era  le lleve una foto y lo hizo como si fuera una zapatera (es cierto parece una zapatera pero versión personalizada ) compre las telas y ella lo elaboro. también lo puedes comprar por ebay hay unos diseños preciosos este es el link:
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...&_nkw=fish+extender&_sacat=See-All-Categories
No te preocupes por el ingles, el mio es muy básico también, yo uso mucho el gogle translate y me hago entender por lo menos eso creo  aquí son muy amables con eso  y entienden que no todos hablamos el mismo idioma pero nos gusta lo mismo
Lo del bolsa no te sorprendas las he visto enganchadas las adornan con algo y listo y quedan hasta mas cómodas para echar los regalitos
El costo de la carreta fue algunos 15 dolares, aproximadamente me dice mi esposo pero el le dio un par por propina .
A ver si encuentro mas tarde de fotos de los regalitos de los FE
Lindo Dia 
Beda


----------



## olympia

Gracias por el link. es muy interesante. Lo he mirado por encima. Lo que no se , es si lo venderán para España también.veo que hay variaciones de precios.Pues voy a echarle un vistazo.


----------



## ambria193

olympia said:


> Gracias por el link. es muy interesante. Lo he mirado por encima. Lo que no se , es si lo venderán para España también.veo que hay variaciones de precios.Pues voy a echarle un vistazo.


Hola olympia
Le puedes enviar un mensaje al que lo vende"seller" y preguntarle sobre el envío internacional yo entiendo que con tiempo no debes tener problemas


----------



## olympia

si eso haré , en caso de que me decida a hacerlo.
¿tienes ya excursiones contratadas?


----------



## ambria193

Hola, buen dia
Si, esta vez reserve para las stingray (manta rayas) para mi hija y yo, aunque lo habíamos hecho en GC quiero que mi hija vuelva tener la experiencia ahora que esta mas grande , las que tiene allí están en cautiverio cuidadas por ellos mismos las entrenan para que coman en un área especifica( cuando le ponen las orejas de mickey) se ve interesante , en Nassaus no nos vamos a bajar ya estuvimos el ano pasado y el crucero es muy corto así que hay que disfrutar del barco al máximo.


----------



## dennismcneely

Hola!! Tambien somos aficionados a los cruceros de Disney, no habia visto este post y te envie un mensaje privado. Dejanos saber si podemos darte alguna informacion, hemos hecho el de bahamas y el oeste del caribe, tengo cientos de fotos para compartir, asi como todos los navigators para que los puedas ver.
Saludos,

Dennis


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hola Olympia, 

Ahora mismo estoy en España (Asturias, patria querida), y no leí lo que habías escrito hasta ahora.  Espero que lo pasaste muy bien en el crucero.


----------



## olympia

Hola!!gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.maryjo aun no he ido.voy el año que viene. Una duda que tengo ahora es sobre los turnos de comida/desayuno y cena.se que tengo el segundo turno para cenar y. Leído que también hay que elegir turno para desayunar.es eso cierto? Otra cosita.mi categoría es overview en la planta sexta.esa habitación al ser exterior con ojo de buey se entiene que es un ventanal grande o son dos pequeños? saluditos!


----------



## ambria193

dennismcneely said:


> Hola!! Tambien somos aficionados a los cruceros de Disney, no habia visto este post y te envie un mensaje privado. Dejanos saber si podemos darte alguna informacion, hemos hecho el de bahamas y el oeste del caribe, tengo cientos de fotos para compartir, asi como todos los navigators para que los puedas ver.
> Saludos,
> 
> Dennis


Hola 
Saludos tienes los navigator disponibles?  de que fecha son? es que lo que  han posteado en la pagina de DCL no son tan recientes, yo voy en octubre  me gustaría verlos  gracias y que bueno que ya están hablando del crucero en español hacia falta


----------



## Teacher Princess

Wow ! Ambria que bonita familia!

A mi familia nos gustaria ir de crucero pero por ahora no podemos.  Acabamos de comprar un 'timeshare" o apartamento de tiempo compartido atravez de  "resale" y planeando un viaje a WDW para esta proxima Navidad. Me encanto el reporte de tu experiencia en crucero. Tengo una pregunta a tu nin~a  no le dio mareos a naseas?  mi nena es bien sensible y tengo que medicarla con 'children's sudafed cada vez que vamos a volar en avion.. Me gustaria en el  futuro ir de crucero con mi fam. se ve que disfrutaron mucho su experiencia.! 
 Gracias por tu reporte y hasta una proxima!


----------



## ambria193

Hola Teacher Princess
Me alegro que te haya gustado el reporte que pena que no pude hacer el del ano pasado, ya que rápido del crucero nos mudamos y pasaron un sin fin de cosas...pero de todas manera la pasamos super!!! en el de 7 días mi hija no se mareo para nada, le encanta los aviones y no he tenido problemas con eso, ahora bien en el de 4 días en el Wonder el ano pasado el mar estaba bastante picado y hubo mucho movimiento y mi hija se había comido un sin fin de postres de chocolates. que el mesero de Palo le había preparado muy gentilmente.
Y entre la cena, el chocolate y el movimiento...pero nada a los extremos , mi esposo se tomo una dramamina que le ofrecieron yo no tome nada para mi era normal, eso pasa pero no es algo para arruinar las vacaciones , pero si he visto a muchos papas que le dan algo sus hijos para evitar el mareo, esta vez me lo voy a llevar.
Que bueno que vas en Navidad a mi me encantaria , para poder ver las decoraciones me cuentan que es algo hermoso...


----------



## disneyfan888

olympia said:


> Hola!!gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.maryjo aun no he ido.voy el año que viene. Una duda que tengo ahora es sobre los turnos de comida/desayuno y cena.se que tengo el segundo turno para cenar y. Leído que también hay que elegir turno para desayunar.es eso cierto? Otra cosita.mi categoría es overview en la planta sexta.esa habitación al ser exterior con ojo de buey se entiene que es un ventanal grande o son dos pequeños? saluditos!



Hola 
Para el desayuno no es necesario elegir turno. El barco tiene varios establecimientos que comienzan a ofrecer desayuno desde las 6 ó 7am. Cuando esten listos para ir a comer, pueden ir a su gusto y tiempo. En los cruceros de 7 días ó más Disney le asigna a cada cabina una mañana donde pueden ir a desayunar con Mickey y sus amigos! Espero que disfrutes!  En tres semanitas nos montaremos en el Dream, estamos super contentos!


----------



## olympia

Ya entendí como funciona lo de los desayunos.entonces para comer los días de barco hay turnos?.cuando el barco atraca en un puerto.....¿Se puede bajar y subir al barco a comer?
En un viaje de siete noches....¿Cuantas noches de gala hay ?....perdón por lo preguntona que soy..


----------



## disneyfan888

olympia said:


> Ya entendí como funciona lo de los desayunos.entonces para comer los días de barco hay turnos?.cuando el barco atraca en un puerto.....¿Se puede bajar y subir al barco a comer?
> En un viaje de siete noches....¿Cuantas noches de gala hay ?....perdón por lo preguntona que soy..



La rotación de comida es para la cena. Puedes comer a las 6:00 pm ó a las 8:00 pm. Te dan la opción de elegir. Si te da con picar algo por la mañana, durante la tarde ó quizas te da hambre por la noche, siempre hay comida desde las 6:00 am hasta las 11 pm en varios establecimientos del barco. Cuando el barco llega a un puerto, puedes comer fuera del barco, pero no puedes llevarte comida del barco con usted. Si compras algo fuera del barco te lo tendrías que comer antes de subir a menos que este sellado en algún paquete. En el viaje de 7 noches hay una noche de gala, también conocido como "La Noche del Capitán". Los viajes de tres y cuatro noches no tienen una noche oficial de gala, pero muchas personas se visten de forma formal en la última noche del crucero. No te preocupes por las preguntas, me da gusta ayudar de cualquier forma que pueda  
Veo que eres de España, es uno de los países que sueño con visitar! 
Muchos saludos!


----------



## ambria193

Saludos:
También se recomienda que no se consuma alimentos fuera del barco por motivos de seguridad , en nuestro caso desayunábamos muy bien tomábamos las excursiones en la manana y ya poco pasado al medio día estábamos almorzando en el barco..si nos llevábamos cereales (cajitas) y uno que otro yogourt  en lo que regresábamos, es mas seguro así  
Las noches de galas son las de los  "Goldens Mickeys" y una semi formal los demás son cruise casual y la noche del pirata


----------



## olympia

disneyfan888 said:


> La rotación de comida es para la cena. Puedes comer a las 6:00 pm ó a las 8:00 pm. Te dan la opción de elegir. Si te da con picar algo por la mañana, durante la tarde ó quizas te da hambre por la noche, siempre hay comida desde las 6:00 am hasta las 11 pm en varios establecimientos del barco. Cuando el barco llega a un puerto, puedes comer fuera del barco, pero no puedes llevarte comida del barco con usted. Si compras algo fuera del barco te lo tendrías que comer antes de subir a menos que este sellado en algún paquete. En el viaje de 7 noches hay una noche de gala, también conocido como "La Noche del Capitán". Los viajes de tres y cuatro noches no tienen una noche oficial de gala, pero muchas personas se visten de forma formal en la última noche del crucero. No te preocupes por las preguntas, me da gusta ayudar de cualquier forma que pueda
> Veo que eres de España, es uno de los países que sueño con visitar!
> Muchos saludos!



No entiendo muy bién  eso de "la rotación de la comida es para la cena". yo tengo el segundo turno de cena, ya se que el desayuno es de horario abierto, pero..¿la comida en dias de altamar?.
entonces cuando salgamos a bordo y si nos vamos  a hacer alguna excursión y no queremos subir a comer al barco, la opción es comer mas tarde en el sitio que está abierto siempre o tomar algo en tierra.......
uy, que liada estoy yo con algo tan simple....

Las noches de gala, es que veo que la gente se arregla muchísimo y yo no tengo ninguna gana de meter en la maleta traje de gala para mi y mi marido. imaginaros para quince dias de vamos y el maletón que tendríamos que llevar de ropa.. ufff,,,,,,llevaremos un traje sencillito y mi marido un polo y un pantalón largo. que he oido que no debe de ser vaquero

*Disney fan,* que si te gusta mucho españa, que nos cambiamos las casas una temporada, que a mi me encanta orlando y veo que eres de allí.....
saluditos!!!!!


----------



## olympia

ambria193 said:


> Saludos:
> También se recomienda que no se consuma alimentos fuera del barco por motivos de seguridad , en nuestro caso desayunábamos muy bien tomábamos las excursiones en la manana y ya poco pasado al medio día estábamos almorzando en el barco..si nos llevábamos cereales (cajitas) y uno que otro yogourt  en lo que regresábamos, es mas seguro así
> Las noches de galas son las de los  "Goldens Mickeys" y una semi formal los demás son cruise casual y la noche del pirata


ambría, no había visto tu post. lo que cuentas es lógico. si las excursiones terminan a media mañana , siempre puedes subir y luego volver a bajar si quieres¿no?

y lo de no comer fuera ¿a que se debe?.si vas a un restaurante que tiene buena imagen... no se.......
saludos!!!


----------



## disneyfan888

olympia said:


> No entiendo muy bién  eso de "la rotación de la comida es para la cena". yo tengo el segundo turno de cena, ya se que el desayuno es de horario abierto, pero..¿la comida en dias de altamar?.
> entonces cuando salgamos a bordo y si nos vamos  a hacer alguna excursión y no queremos subir a comer al barco, la opción es comer mas tarde en el sitio que está abierto siempre o tomar algo en tierra.......
> uy, que liada estoy yo con algo tan simple....
> 
> Las noches de gala, es que veo que la gente se arregla muchísimo y yo no tengo ninguna gana de meter en la maleta traje de gala para mi y mi marido. imaginaros para quince dias de vamos y el maletón que tendríamos que llevar de ropa.. ufff,,,,,,llevaremos un traje sencillito y mi marido un polo y un pantalón largo. que he oido que no debe de ser vaquero
> 
> *Disney fan,* que si te gusta mucho españa, que nos cambiamos las casas una temporada, que a mi me encanta orlando y veo que eres de allí.....
> saluditos!!!!!



En el barco hay comida a todas horas, si van para una excursión no habra interferencia con su rotación de comida. También puedes hablar con alguien a bordo, si hay un día que quisieran comer más temprano para la cena ó si saben que quieren bajar más tarde, hablen con sus meseros. He leído de algunas personas que han logrado cambiar so rotación dependiendo si querían ver algún espectáculo. No se cuán fácil es, pero puedes intentarlo. En cuanto a la noche de gala, hay personas que se visten al máximo, pero no todo el mundo lo hace y no es requerido. No se preocupen, el crucero es para disfrutar, no para malos ratos. Vistan a su comodidad 

A ver si algún día logramos el intercambio


----------



## Vivianne

Mi mejor consejo es en preparacion al final del viaje.  Aunque no agradable saber pero conveniente.

Esperan que uno ponga las maletas afuera del cuarto la noche anterior de la ida.  Por supuesto menos una maleta pequena que uno tenga cambio de ropa para la ida con  las pertenencias de uno que queda en el cuarto.  

Es un corre...corre...

La noche anterior es mejor tener en cuenta cuanto propina uno va a dejar para los trabajarodes que asistieron a uno durante el viaje.  Uno pone un por-ciento en los sobres.  Muchos trabajadores cuentan con ese dinero para su salario.  

En la manana de la ida...es como el mundo cambia...de momento lo importante es comer y salir de alli lo pronto mas posible....


----------



## olympia

Vivianne said:


> Mi mejor consejo es en preparacion al final del viaje.  Aunque no agradable saber pero conveniente.
> 
> Esperan que uno ponga las maletas afuera del cuarto la noche anterior de la ida.  Por supuesto menos una maleta pequena que uno tenga cambio de ropa para la ida con  las pertenencias de uno que queda en el cuarto.
> 
> Es un corre...corre...
> 
> La noche anterior es mejor tener en cuenta cuanto propina uno va a dejar para los trabajarodes que asistieron a uno durante el viaje.  Uno pone un por-ciento en los sobres.  Muchos trabajadores cuentan con ese dinero para su salario.
> 
> En la manana de la ida...es como el mundo cambia...de momento lo importante es comer y salir de alli lo pronto mas posible....


 hola vivianne. no sabía nada de que las maletas hay que sacarlas la noche anterior. ¿es obligatorio?¿o me puedo encargar de ellas yo?.
Yo después del crucero voy al POP CENTURY...¿y si no llegaran?


----------



## olympia

disneyfan888 said:


> A ver si algún día logramos el intercambio


 ya te digo por mi parte encantadísima
no se como se mandan mensajes privados.¿tienes facebook?


----------



## Vivianne

olympia said:


> hola vivianne. no sabía nada de que las maletas hay que sacarlas la noche anterior. ¿es obligatorio?¿o me puedo encargar de ellas yo?.
> Yo después del crucero voy al POP CENTURY...¿y si no llegaran?



Si es mandatorio, al final del cruzero le dan a uno unas instrucciones con los sobres para propina y uno puede llenar la cantidad de propina y llevarlos a "Customer Service" de antemano.

En cuanto a las maletas creo que es la manera de organizacion que tienen.  Como hay tantas personas saliendo a la misma vez, creo que es la mejor manera para la seguridad de la gente en no haber accidentes.  Cuando uno sale todas la maletas estan organizadas esperando para uno.  Estan cuidadas por los empleados ademas recuerdese que esta la "aduana" asi es no es probable que alguien las robe.  Como dije esa manana es un corre, corre.  Todo el mundo FUERA!


----------

